# Exotics???



## snake_boy (Jul 3, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what is invloved in getting exotic snakes here in australia? 


Any info would be awesome*

*


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 3, 2008)

fines....


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 3, 2008)

lol very funny.i mean legally.


----------



## Smellie (Jul 3, 2008)

if you mean exotic as in, importing from other countries, that's a big no-no here due to our import/export laws and what have you


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 3, 2008)

It would cost a hefty fine and possibly some jail time. On the plus side, you might find someone that really cares for you in jail 

Seriously, exotics are not allowed in Australia, at least not allowed to be owned by us normal people.


----------



## Glider (Jul 3, 2008)

Unless you are a recognised zoo, you will need some very baggy pants and a plane ticket, or stay at home and associate with dodgy people. Either method has the potential to cost you a lot of money, jailtime or at very least risk to native populations.


Basically the answer is no


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 3, 2008)

How do all the zoo's do it? do you need to own a zoo or something?


----------



## Smellie (Jul 3, 2008)

baggy pants...brings a whole new meaning to trouser snake 
sorry had to throw that in there...


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 3, 2008)

You need to have the type of permit that zoos have, and you need to have a very good reason for bringing the animals into the country (they can't just bring anything they want in), aswell as lots of money for permits, quarantine etc.


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 3, 2008)

so its just not possible in any way to be a private collector in anyway at all?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 3, 2008)

snake_boy said:


> How do all the zoo's do it? do you need to own a zoo or something?



Zoo's are very different, and pay alot to have the ability under very strict regulation to hold exotics.. 

there is NO way, for you to legally keep exotics..


----------



## Ryan93 (Jul 3, 2008)

wait is the aussie GTP a exotic i would class one as exotic


----------



## Jason (Jul 3, 2008)

not much can be added to whats been said already.
you cant legally keep them..thats it. zoo's are a completely different story and have different licences etc. 
the potential impacts that exotics pose to out native is way to large to allow them in. 
aussie GTP are native. most on licence arent aussie GTP and originate from NG, they were put on licence during the amnesty and techniqualy are exotics but are allowed cause they are on licence... its a grey area but they are here to stay.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 3, 2008)

no GTP isnt a xotict in NSW i checked the list of reptiles and i definiatly wont be buying them for a while as they are heaps of money ex. $4000 each for a Juvi


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> $4000 each for a Juvi



$4000 each for a juvi?

That's relatively cheap. I've never seen any for less than $5k.



Hix


----------

